# Mossberg 500 Turkey Slayer



## whitetail

I Have A Mossberg 500 That Is Ported, Will This Effect What Choke I Should Get? I Tried To Get A Xx Full From Dicks But They Say Mossberg Does Not Make One. So If I Get A Turkey Choke, (they All Seem To Be Ported) Is It Worth The Effort With A Ported Gun?


----------



## One Legged Josh

I have a mossy 835 with a H.S. strut undertaker choke (not ported). It works sweet.


----------



## wader

I shoot a 500 with the ported barrel, and I have an older Hastings turkey choke, and it does not affect the gun or the patterns. I believe the inside diameter of the choke is .660". At 40 yards it patterns 3", 2oz. Winchester turkey loads very well. I would estimate it puts 80% of the pellets in a 20" circle at 40 yards.


----------



## flattiesinohio

i got a mossberg 500 and a mossberg mavrick model 88 and got a extra full chock for them right at wally world......but you can also try any gun store


----------



## whitetail

I went to wally world and they have a true glo choke tube, has anyone used this one if not I will go to bass pro and get an undertaker


----------



## One Legged Josh

I have heard good things about truglo, but never used one. The good thing about wally world is they will take anything back. Id give it a shot gas aint cheap.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i never tried the tru glo one. i had a remington xx full turkey choke. but i got a undertaker i used it for a couple years then i went to a comp n choke its bad no lie. ive taken turkeys at 60 yards with 3 1/2 in. 2 1/4 oz. #6s. gotta make sure im holden real steady at 25 yards and closer. ive taken a couple heads clean off.


----------

